# FRS/GMRS radios



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm considering buying one of these new combo radios. One unit made by Cobra claims to have a 3 watt output with a claimed range of 7-8 miles. Does anyone have any of these new GMRS (not really new but being mass produced now) even in the 2 watt form and what kind of range are you getting with it on different terrains?


----------



## SARDog (Jul 17, 2003)

I have a pair and the only thing i can say is that it is all line of sight. I hunt in some pretty big rolling hills and if i am on the other sidfe or a hunting partner it is still hard to get past 1-2 miles. The best i have found is a pair of marine vhf/fm 5 watt motorola comco's (walkie-talkies) you dont need a licesne, same as the FRS radios. They cost about $99 each. By water it helps, the sognal bounces off the water. I guess, like everything our wives complain about is the more powerfull the better. 3-4 watts is better depending on wherre you are.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

SARDog,

The last time I checked (several years ago) it was illegal to use marine radio's for land based activities. You might want to check into this before you use them again.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm sure Deerslayer is right

Here's a link to VHF Marine band usage

http://wireless.fcc.gov/marine/vhfchanl.html


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

MAY I USE MY HAND-HELD MARINE VHF RADIO ON LAND?

You must have a special license, called a marine utility station license, to operate a hand-held marine radio from land -- a ship station license IS NOT sufficient. You may apply for this license by filing FCC Form 601 with the FCC. To be eligible for a marine utility station license, you must generally provide some sort of service to ships or have control over a bridge or waterway. Additionally, you must show a need to communicate using hand-held portable equipment from both a ship and from coast locations. Each unit must be capable of operation while being hand-carried by an individual. The station operates under the rules applicable to ship stations when the unit is aboard a ship, and under the rules applicable to private coast stations when the unit is on land.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeah I'm sure you guys are right about the VHS radios and I am souring on the FRS/GMRS radios as the serious reviews that I am reading really cut them down. Looks like I'll wait a few more years till they come out with something that does serious communication.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Steve, ever hear of cell phones, they go a hole lot further.

I have FRS and its supose to go 2 miles. Maybe on water, land maybe 1 mile with no hills.


----------



## SARDog (Jul 17, 2003)

I forgot about the land use. But, I wouldn't worry about bothering anyone out on the water with the hand held unit on land. I just use it occasionaly, but most of all is to get that extra mile or two out of it when we deer hunt. I also like it for the weather channels too. Like you say Steve, in a couple more years they will have some neat radios out there to use. Probably satellite 2-way walkie-talkies too, if one doesn't have a nextel phone for two way.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

I wasn't thinking about bothering the people on the water so much as being a law abiding citizen and hunting by all the same rules as everybody else. Not to mention setting an example for the youngsters on this site. It dose not seem like a good idea to suggest something illegal to someone. I think we tend to pride ourselves on being legal on this forum. Don't mean to sound like the holier than thou type, just thought I would state what I thought was already obvious on here.


----------



## SARDog (Jul 17, 2003)

I guess it all boils down to what ever resources you want to use that's available. I'll continue to use mine and you'll use what works best for you. In reality, an extra mile won't hurt especially when most LE is on 800 MHZ and digital.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

GMRS/FRS

Bought a set of 22 channel Unidens off Ebay a couple weeks ago.Had the wife hop in the car and drive 2 miles away (range of the radios) and they worked pretty good. There were trees and one big hill between us and still got good reception. I was surprized when reading the instructions though, it said I need a licence for them because of the upper 8 channels. I t said for FRS no lisence need but GMRS you do. Not sure if thats right or not but thats what it said.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Its correct you are supposed to get a license to use GMRS channels. I am ordering 2 2watt midland frs/gmrs radios and they key is they have removable antennae. This means the stocker 3" can be taken off to a more reasonable 8" or more  This should get me out to 4 miles or more from a tree


----------



## SARDog (Jul 17, 2003)

try http://scannerworld.com Steve. They might have an add on antenna that will work
I use the dual rubber duck antenna, it works great with the antenna adapter.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Look for a review of my new rig soon. It will specify the REAL world range of a set of these radios under several different conditions.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Steve be sure and post the results. I am interested to hear of the real world scenario. I have held off buying some of these radios because I was skeptical. I think a product review forum would be a cool idea. Just a thought.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'll be doing a full product review both with stock antennas and with antennas with a little extra


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Just curious if you have had a chance to field test the new handhalds?


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

Barring the not-so-good chance of tropospheric ducting or some other rare UHF propagation, the maximum range of UHF handheld or mobile radios in simplex communication is line of sight, whether you use 1/2 watt or 50,000 watts. That means 2 or 3 miles, unless one or both stations are on hilltops. Using a more efficient rubber duck antenna will increase received signal strength, but not range.

That's why the cops put their base antennas on tall towers.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

The GMRS radios require a license, the link is below,

http://wireless.fcc.gov/services/personal/generalmobile/


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

For a review including range numbers see:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/reviewpost/index.php


----------

